# has anyone ever heard of vrd rims??



## nissanpimp (Nov 13, 2003)

hey i was wondering has ever heard of or saw a rim made by vrd?? i saw some going for pretty cheap and the style of them are pretty tight..i think they are fairly new and trying to put themselves into the scene by selling cheap.( great marketing strategy ) just wondering if anybody has ever seen one, heard of them. or any kind of information will be helpful. i want to know if they are like structurely strong, looks good, and how they look in real life compared to pics. there isn't info about these rims yet so i take it they are a fairly new company.


----------



## sixcylinders (Oct 31, 2004)

nissanpimp said:


> hey i was wondering has ever heard of or saw a rim made by vrd?? i saw some going for pretty cheap and the style of them are pretty tight..i think they are fairly new and trying to put themselves into the scene by selling cheap.( great marketing strategy ) just wondering if anybody has ever seen one, heard of them. or any kind of information will be helpful. i want to know if they are like structurely strong, looks good, and how they look in real life compared to pics. there isn't info about these rims yet so i take it they are a fairly new company.


i know this is one *old* thread but i figured id put in my 2 cents as an owner. i had only seen vrd rims on ebay and being in the thick of my preadolescent ricer stage i was looking for the best bang for my buck. certainly 4 rims with mounted low profile tires for under $650 after shipping charges was unbeatable. i was a little skeptical of the wheel quality but i can tell you that after owning 17in vrd gunmetal efficients, i am very satisfied. ive hit my share of bumps and potholes in these rims and i dont see a single sign of bend/dent/warp in any of the 4 rims. granted that i did take off the 40 series tire in favor of a 45 series tire for a little extra cusion because the rims were going on 4-dr sedan not a little civic hatch. but none the less im very impressed with their quality and with my experience so far, would definitely recommend them for people on a tight budget. they have a much larger selection on ebay since i purchased mine a while back so i think they must be doing well. heres a pic of my 17in VRD Efficient gunmetal rims on 215/45/17 toyos:










see more pics of these rims on my '00 Accord V6 here


----------

